# Fish on!



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Another installment up now on http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/. Today's topic is "FISH ON!"

Let me know what you think and what other topics I should post on.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Good stuff Capt...enjoy your post...even the best laid plans can go south in a hurry, at times. Having a mate that can coach an angler after hookup is a big help...how many fish have been lost pointing a rod at a fish or trying to get a harness on or to fit properly or trying to adjust the ropes on the bucket harness? Another good topic," How to keep them pinned after the hookup" 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I like that topic suggestion. Part of it is driving the boat and I am working on a piece on that. 

Gonna cover teasers tomorrow.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

A lot of good info. Thx 
Whyme


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

A brief update posted.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Thumbs up! Considered pancakes for the tower, but decided on a clam cleat and tag line to the bridge teasers...Rupp didn't offer what I was looking for, so have a machinist buddy building what I need, will share pics when I'm done....got these in the mail today, boy toys, as she says


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good stuff. Looking forward to seeing what you fabricate.


----------

